
Apple's Biggest Flop: The Lisa - sbraford
http://www.obsoletecomputermuseum.org/lisa/
======
chandrab
Very cool....I've got an Apple Lisa-1 sitting next to my..First TRS-80 Model
III, Commodore PET 2001 (8K RAM), Atari 800, Apple II+, KIM-1...I keep one
Lisa at work to show the newbie programmers at work what we have today existed
back in 1982. The Lisa was away head of it's time (yet a huge financial
failure for Apple) \- 32 bit 68000 processor (5Mhz) \- 1MB RAM (Very expensive
for 1982) \- Virtual Memory and Multitasking OS \- Integrated Applications
(btw it also has cut & paste) \- Screen Saver (Dimmer really) \- Intelligent
Power-switch (Puts all your docs away before shutting itself off) \- Twin read
heads on the 5.25 Floppy for redundancy and speed (but non-standard) \-
Diagnostics in ROM \- GUI Based Operating System (Mac's QuickDraw based on
Lisa) \- LisaNet networking built-in

Larry Tesler et al, you did an awesome job!

